# Aggressive, killing, Donkey



## tinyliny

probably a lot. if he's aggressive to chickens, wouldnt he be very aggressive toward another stallion?


----------



## ChitChatChet

Donkeys naturally dont like small animals.

I imagine getting him fixed would help the situation.


----------



## Cherie

Getting him castrated would help a lot but may not stop his aggression completely. Whatever they are raised with they tolerate or even protect. What they are not raised with, they can be extremely mean to. 

I would castrate him and then be extremely careful what he had access to. Male donkeys can get that aggressive to pets and children. I've known of them killing sheep and goats, especially small ones. I've know several that killed dogs. I saw one kill a possum once and tore it into a dozen pieces.


----------



## ChitChatChet

One of our donkeys killed a dog once. We had no idea why. But for 14 years he lived with our lab and we always had a small dog too. He never bothered them.

Another donkey we had killed a chicken and a cat though she always lived them while living with us.


I think the animal made the mistake of getting to far into our donkeys space.


----------



## BreezylBeezyl

I agree with the others; get him cut. It's never to late to cut a stallion, although if a stallion has been used for breeding his whole life he may still exhibit mounting behaviors. But regardless, getting him castrated should being down his testosterone levels beginning immediately after the surgery.

I would even go so far as to getting both stallions cut unless you are breeding them for profit. If this is all backyard business, castrate them both.


----------



## jaydee

I knew some people that had a castrated donkey as a pet - they even took it in the house and treated it like a large dog. It was terribly aggressive with everyone but them and no one ever dared to walk on their property if it was loose.
Castrating it is a good start but the dominant 'killer' attitude might now be a learned behavior


----------



## boots

They kill well. That's why some ranchers bond them to cattle and let them kill at least a few of the coyote and run off the mtn lion.


----------



## Cherie

Around here you see a lot of 'guard donkeys'. Many ranchers keep them with cattle so they can run off the coyotes and stray dogs.


----------

